# Filter ? ich bauch Hilfe



## Springmaus (9. Juni 2011)

_Hallo,

je länger ich hier bin und lese und auch mitschreibe desto neidischer werd ich auf
klares Wasser in Euren Teichen.
Fadenalgen hab ich welche nun gut irgendwann werden die :beten Pflanzen  das erledigen
aber mein Wasser ist nicht richtig klar  

 Letztes Jahr hatte der Teich eine Grundreinigung und ich habe einen Filer gekauft
in einem Zoofachgeschäft empfohlen wurde Pontec 8000 mit UVC Lampe.

So weit so gut je mehr ich hier lese desto überzeugter bin ich das die Filteranlage
:smoki gar nicht reicht für meinen Teich.

Da mein Mann den Teich ganz gut findet aber sonst kein Interesse hat kommt Selbstbau
nicht in frage  das würde ich nicht hinbekommen.

Also bitte ich euch um Vorschläge welcher Filter für meinen Teich am besten wäre !

Fotos findet Ihr in meinem Album.

Vielen lieben Dank _


----------



## robsig12 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter ? ich bauch Hilfe*

Hallo Doris,

es fehlen viele Faktoren die zu berücksichtigen sind.

-Teichstandort (sonnig/schattig?)
-Fischbesatz
-Pumpenleistung(wie wird gepumpt?)
-Fütterung
-usw.

Pauschal kann man nur sagen, jeder Teich ist anders.


----------



## Springmaus (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter ? ich bauch Hilfe*

_Hallo,

Der Teich bekommt den ganzen Tag Sonne.
3 Goldis 3 Shubis ca 15 cm
3 Koi ca 12 cm (versuche schon die zu fangen sollen in einem größeren Teich')
6-8 Goldis cs 8- 10 cm 
1 Sonnenbarsch ca 8 cm

Aquamax 3500 von dort zum Filter Pontec 8000 (die Pumpe habe ich getauscht)
UVC 9 oder 11 Watt   welche weiß ich grad nicht ( August 2010 gekauft)
über einen Bachlauf zurück in den Teich

Gefüttert wird höchstens 1 mal am Tag das ist nach 2 min weg._


----------



## Nori (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter ? ich bauch Hilfe*

Hallo Doris,
ich denke die übrige Hardware ist auch etwas unterdimensioniert.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Springmaus (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter ? ich bauch Hilfe*

_Hallo

[ so nochmal meinem Mann gesprochen und er ist jetzt doch bereit einen

Filter selber zu bauen da er ja auch klares Wasser besser findet !

Jetzt suche ich  die ganze Zeit aber find einfach nix da ich auch KA hab was 

passend ist für unseren Teivh !

Darum bitte ich euch um Vorschläge ! Vielen Dank/I]_


----------



## Sveni (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter ? ich bauch Hilfe*

Hallo Doris,

hoffentlich musstest du zum überreden keine Gewalt bei deinem ´´armen´´ Gatten anwenden

Die beschriebene Technik scheint etwas unterdimensioniert zu sein.
Als grobe Faustformel sagt man, das der Teichinhalt (äh...nur das Wasser)
ca. 1x/Stunde durch den Filter sollte. Jetzt darf aber das Wasser nicht extrem durch den Filter schießen, aber auch nich nur tröpfeln.
D.h. die gesamte Technik sollte auf dein Wasservolumen+Fischbesatz ausgerichtet werden.
Ich persönlich würde empfehlen, alles etwas überzudemsionieren, um einfach Resereven zu schaffen und ´´Spitzen´´ , z.B. im Frühjahr zur Algenblüte, abdecken zu können.
Bei 8000l Wasser + einige ´´Nestbeschmutzer´´ sollte die Pumpe etwa 8000-10000l Fördermenge haben.(Diese wird durch Schlauchlänge+Höhenunterschied dann etwas geringer ausfallen.) Beim Filter sollten etwa 300l-400l Volumen völlig ausreichend sein.
Ich würde eine kleinen Vorfilter für Grobschmutz installieren. Der eigentliche Filter wird weniger verdreckt und man spart bei der Reinigung des Filter´s ´ne Menge Zeit.(Weil man es selten machen muß.) Beim UVC Gerät kann man, bei Koi-Besatz, ruhig etwas in die oberen Regale greifen! Wenn dein Gatte Technik-begeistert ist, regelt sich das von alleine!! Mußt ihm nur Geld zum einkaufen mit geben


PS. Deine Teichfoto´s vom letzten Jahr lassen, wenn überhaupt, eine Trübung nur erahnen.
Vielleicht bist du auch nur zu ungeduldig!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Springmaus (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter ? ich bauch Hilfe*

_Hallo

Sveni: Nein es war keine Gewalt im spiel nur   

So das ist das Material was wir noch hier hatten !

UVC Lampe kann man die so reinlegen

 

Wie kann es weitergehen bitte um Vorschläge. 
Vielen Dank_


----------



## Doc (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter ? ich bauch Hilfe*

Reinlegen? Ist es eine Tauch UVC? Wenn nicht, unter gar keinen Umständen ins Wasser legen!
Etwas größeres habt Ihr nicht da? Habt Ihr ein wenig an Budget über?


----------



## Springmaus (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter ? ich bauch Hilfe*

_Hallo,

Doc: Eine UVC Lampe muss ich noch besorgen. Ich weiß nur grad nicht welche am besten
ist für unsere Teichgröße.

Die Kiste ist H 50 cm
                   B 80 cm
                   T 60 cm

Vielleicht kann ich noch eine 2 Kiste besorgen _


----------



## Nori (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter ? ich bauch Hilfe*

Dies Kiste würde ich als Bio-Stufe einsetzen (also letzte Filterstufe, bevor es wieder in den Teich geht) - d.h. entweder noch einen vernünftigen käuflichen Filter, der seinen Schwerpunkt auf mech. Filtrierung legt (also mehr Schwämme als Biomedien) vorschalten oder ne große 200 oder 300 Liter Regentonne mit Matten oder Schwammwürfeln. Wenn du eine 2-te Kiste in dieser Größe hast kannst du es mit dieser nat. auch versuchen - dürfte auch reichen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Sveni (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter ? ich bauch Hilfe*

Hallo Doris,

den Vorschlag von Nori würde ich auch so empfehlen.
Die graue Kiste als Vorfilter für Grobschmutz und ´ne 200er Regentonne für die Bioabteilung.
Dann hast du rund 300l Filtergröße. Dies sollte passen!
Als UVC Gerät würde ich eine ´´trockene´´ vor die erste Filterstufe installieren.
Durchfluss sollte auf Pumpe abgestimmt sein.
Auch wenn ich jetzt wieder verbale ´´Schläge´´ bekomme, aber ich würde ab 36W aufwährts gehen.

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Springmaus (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter ? ich bauch Hilfe*

_Hallo,

Sveni: Schönen Teich hast du  und sooo klares wasser Toll.

 eigendlich  hatte ich gedacht das die Pflanzen das meiste irgendwann übernehmen. 
Aber das wird noch dauern 

der Bachlauf ist bepflanzt wirkt das nicht auch wie ein Filter?

    _


----------



## S.Reiner (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter ? ich bauch Hilfe*

Guten Morgen ihr Lieben  das ist eine Oase der Ruhe SCHÖNNNNNNEEEEEE  aber nu zum Wasser . 20000 Liter sind es bei mir und mein Biofilter 350B Wiltec und UVC Wiltec 55 Watt alles zusammen unter 200 Eus und das ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen    Schau Selber


----------



## Nori (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter ? ich bauch Hilfe*

@ Sveni:
Ich dachte vielmehr daran so eine Kiste als Bioabteilung zu nutzen - nat. wenn man __ Hel-X da reinpacken will benötigt man eine größere Tonne.
Wenn man "Nichtplastik-Medien" benutzt würde aber de Kiste durchaus reichen.
Also nochmal:
Eigenbau-Siebfilter im Einlauf der ersten Kiste - Auslauf des Siebfilters nach unten führen und 2-3 Matten von Unten nach Oben durchströmenlassen - dann Weiterleitung in die 2-te Kiste mit den Bio-Medien.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Springmaus (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter ? ich bauch Hilfe*

_Hallo
Reiner s    ja da hast Du recht 

 Die UVC Lampe kann ich doch auf meiner Kiste bauen oder?
und dann die Kiste befüllen mit ?? Schwämme oder ? ich bin technisch bissl du..!
._


----------



## S.Reiner (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter ? ich bauch Hilfe*

Die UVC Lampe kann ich doch auf meiner Kiste bauen oder?
 Ja das könnte gehen. musst dann nur öffter Sauber machen das Kistchen   Reiner


----------



## S.Reiner (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter ? ich bauch Hilfe*

Ich würde mir das rechte Teil Kaufen damit wird es am besten drangeschraubt oder was aus dem Eimer


----------



## S.Reiner (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter ? ich bauch Hilfe*

Und noch was ich bin technisch bissl du..!
Niemand ist Dummmmmmm wir sind nur alle anders :cu


----------



## Sveni (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter ? ich bauch Hilfe*

Hallo Doris,

danke für das Teich - und Wasserkompliment!

Das UVC Gerät würde ich nicht auf die Kiste schrauben.
1. UVC sollte absolut gegen Feuchtigkeit geschützt sein.
2. Da du an die Kiste hin und wieder mal rann musst, wirst du zwangsläufig immer das UVC  Gerät mit bewegen. Dadurch könnten sich Schläuche, Verbindungen, Schellen usw. lösen und dir läuft dein Wasser weg. Bei solchen Dingen einfach praktisch denken .. an das UVC Gerät wirst du 2x/Jahr müssen und an den Filter wahrscheinlich 1x/Woche. Also UVC separat und schön trocken. 

@Nori

Wenn Doris und ihr Gatte mit __ Hel-x arbeiten wollen, sollte dafür die größere Tonne genommen werden. Ansonsten hast du natürlich recht

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Nori (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter ? ich bauch Hilfe*

Ich weiss zwar nicht, wieso man den UVC "absolut" vor Feuchtigkeit schützen sollte, die Teile sind Spritzwasserdicht verkabelt, aber eine Montage auf dem Filter kann schon zu Handlingsnachteilen führen.
Es gibt nat. auch Fertigfilter wo der UVC auf oder am Gehäuse befestigt ist (oder wo der UVC den Einlauf des Filters darstellt) - muss man halt von Fall zu Fall sehen und abwägen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Springmaus (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter ? ich bauch Hilfe*

_Hallo,

na ich dachte weil bei meinem Fertigteil  die UVC Lampe auch auf dem Deckel montiert ist.

Die Kiste die wir haben möchten wir in 3 Kammern aufteilen und mit blauen Filtermatten

und Lava befüllen . Vielleicht reicht das fürs erste. Der gute Mann im Baumarkt sagte 

die UVC Lampe sollte ich zwischen dem Zulaufschlauch montieren.

 Sind die nicht Regenfest ?

Sollten 36 Watt reichen? oder lieber 55 Watt und was könnt Ihr Empfehlen  es

gibt soooo viele. _


----------



## Sveni (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter ? ich bauch Hilfe*

Hallo Doris,

die UVC Geräte sind nicht  regendicht, sonst wären es Tauch UVC.
Das auf einem Fertigfilter das UVC Gerät montiert ist, hat sicherlich mit der Verkaufs-Strategie ´´Kompakt´´ oder ´´all in one´´etwas zu tun. 
Hier sind die Verbindungen und der Feuchtigkeitsschutz untereinander meist im Kunststoff verschweißt und damit sicher, stabil und auch dicht genug.
Wenn dein Schatz hier besonders geschickt ist, kann man das zwar so installieren, würde es aber aus den schon genannten Gründen nicht empfehlen.

Richtig ist aber, das als erstes Gerät nach deiner Pumpe das UVC Gerät montiert wird.
Erst danach kommen alle Filterstufen! 
Bei den UVC Geräten gibt es die Bezeichnung PL (standard) und TL (effektiver).
Die Unterschiede liegen meist in der Röhrengröße (Durchmesser/Länge) in den verbauten Materialien (Kunststoff/Edelstahl)
,sowie bei den innen liegenden Röhren (Leistung/Leuchtstärke,Lebensdauer)
Auch die innen erzeugte Wasserströmung ist in TL Geräten meist effektiver.
Also 55W PL sind völlig i.O. und auch um einiges günstiger als die TL Versionen.

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Nori (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter ? ich bauch Hilfe*

Hallo Sveni,
ist gibt von den Schutzklasen beträchtliche Unterschiede.
Ein UVC ist mindestens IP44, d.h. auf alle Fälle Dichtheit gegen Regenwasser bzw. gegen allseitiges leichtes Strahlwasser. Manche UVC sind obwohl es keine Tauch-UVC sind sogar IPX8, d.h. sie könnten sogar untergetaucht werden.
Also: der UVC kann im Freien betrieben werden auch wenn kein zusätzlicher Schutz vor Regenwasser besteht.
Wie man es in der Praxis umsetzt ist nat jedem selbst überlassen - nat. darf ein normaler UVC nicht untergetaucht werden.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Sveni (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter ? ich bauch Hilfe*

Hallo Nori,

danke!

Wieder was gelernt, denn das wusste ich echt nicht
Hoffe nur, das meine grundsätzliche Erläuterung richtig war? 

Für mich war nur klar, das Strom und Wasser nicht zusammen gehören,
sonst... :smoki

Wenn wir aber jetzt noch mehr ins Detail gehen, dann glühen die grauen Zellen von Doris auch ohne Strom und Wasser 

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Springmaus (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter ? ich bauch Hilfe*

_Hallo 

so weit alles geklärt Teichpumpe 8500 Liter

36 Watt UVC

2 Kisten 

 Was packe ich am besten in der 1. Kiste ?


 Was packe ich am besten in der 2. Kiste ?

Ich möchte doch gerne die Sachen besorgen und am WE einen neuen filter haben _


----------



## Sveni (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter ? ich bauch Hilfe*

1.Kiste Filtermatten
2.Kiste Lockenwickler +Sauerstoffsprudler

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Sveni (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter ? ich bauch Hilfe*

Hallo Doris,

ich will dich ja nicht hetzen:evil.....
aber läuft der Filter schon?

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Springmaus (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter ? ich bauch Hilfe*

_Hallo,

Gestern und Heute ist alles mit der Post angekommen 

 Wohl bissl wenig Biokugeln  blöd gedacht aber die bestell ich gleich noch nach !


  Morgen wird weiter gebastelt 

Erst Pumpe in den Teich dann UVC dann 1. Kiste mit Sieb und dann Filtermatten

hochgestellt und dann 2 Kiste mit Biowürfel !

 Ist das eigentlich egal welche Größe die die ich jetzt hab sind schwarz!_


----------



## Springmaus (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter ? ich bauch Hilfe*

_Hallo,

so heute waqr Basteltag 

leider muss der Kleber trocknen :smoki sodas ich erst Morgen " Wasser marsch" sagen kann!

Aus Platzgründen haben wir erstmal 1 Kiste fertig gemacht!

Das passende Sieb brauch ich auch noch :smoki leider doch kein passendes zur _Hand 

gehabt!
      


Das ist zur Zeit meine Sichttiefe 
 _


----------



## Sveni (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter ? ich bauch Hilfe*

Hallo Doris,

na da geht doch was

Sieht schon recht ordentlich aus. Habt ihr die Kiste in ´´Waage´´ aufgestellt? Nicht das euch das Wasser seitlich raus läuft!
Wenn alles steht, empfehle ich erstmal  ´nen Probelauf um zu sehen, ob alles dicht ist.
Auf das Sieb würde ich erstmal verzichten und deine Netzvariante ausprobieren.

Weiter so

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Springmaus (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter ? ich bauch Hilfe*

_Hallo,

klar war die Wasserwaage dabei 

Morgen abend : Probelauf._


----------



## Sveni (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter ? ich bauch Hilfe*

Perfekt

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Springmaus (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter ? ich bauch Hilfe*

_Hallo

  Es funzelt ! 



 Aber ich hatte die 8500 Liter Pumpe angeschlossen oh man das Wasser
rauschte nur so durch die UVC und den Filter so das es Überlief. Jetzt mit der 
3600 Liter Pumpe passt alles. 
_


----------



## Sveni (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter ? ich bauch Hilfe*

Hallo Doris,

erstmal Glückwunsch zum Eigenbau

Wo läuft den das Wasser raus?
Aus dem 1. oder dem 2. Filter?

Grüße
Sveni

PS. Haste noch ein Foto von der ganzen Filteranlage?


----------



## Springmaus (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter ? ich bauch Hilfe*

_Sveni

:smoki guck mal auf Seite 2 dort sind Bilder und die Erklärung erstmal nur 1 Kiste._


----------



## Sveni (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter ? ich bauch Hilfe*

...nur eine Kiste in ´ner Woche:evil
Das können wir aber besser!!!

Da die erste Kiste ja eigentlich nur als Vorlter gedacht war, sind da wahrscheinlich zu viele Matten hintereinander.

2 Stück sollten reichen. Den Überlauf zum späteren 2. Filter im Durchmesser vergößern.
Dann müsste es gehen!


Grüße
Sven


----------



## Springmaus (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter ? ich bauch Hilfe*

_Hallo

 Ja Ja


Wir müssen erst noch überlegen wie wir da Platz schaffen.

Ja das nag stimmen es sind 5 Matten drin! Mein Mann meinte auch "egal wir machen auslauf großer"

Aber muss das Wasser denn so schnell da durchrauschen?
Ich denk das soll langsam da durch?_


----------



## Doc (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter ? ich bauch Hilfe*

Gut ist, wenn das Wasser einmal in 1 bis 2 Stunden durch den Filter läuft. Bei mir waren es damals 10 Stunden, und ob da wirklich alles durch ging, keine Ahnung (Filter war zu klein), aber es hatte funktioniert. Jeder Teich ist anders ...


----------



## Springmaus (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Filter ? ich bauch Hilfe*

_Hallo,

Erster Bericht: Das Ding funzelt. Ich kann die Pumpe im Teich wieder sehen .

Gestern hab ich über dem Einlaufrohr des Filters einen Strumpf gezogen oh man

nicht sehr viel aber ganz schöner Schmodder hat sich in 24 Std dort abgesetzt.


 Und meinen Polfilter für meine Camera verbummelt  muss ich haben! Jetzt kann 

ich gar keine Beweisfotos machen._


----------



## Sveni (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Filter ? ich bauch Hilfe*



Springmaus schrieb:


> _Hallo,
> 
> Erster Bericht: Das Ding funzelt. _



Hallo Doris,

gib doch mal ´nen 2. Bericht.
Was hat sich in Sachen mechanische Reinigung in 4 Wochen Laufzeit getan?
Wasser klar? Jetzt Fadenalgen? Läuft die 2. Tonne schon?

Man, ... bin ich heut wieder neugirig

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Springmaus (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Filter ? ich bauch Hilfe*

_Hallo

so nun der nächste Bericht.

Ich bin sehr gut zufrieden  Einen Damenstrumpf hab ich noch eingebastelt den ich

ca alle 14 Tage sauber mache. Aber seht selber.

     

 
Das ist ein Babyfisch der ca. 3 cm groß ist und ca in 70cm Tiefe ist

 _


----------



## S.Reiner (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Filter ? ich bauch Hilfe*

Hallo Ja die Damenstrüpfe wenn der Erfinder das gewusst hätte es ist unglaublich was die alles Bewirken  und schönes sauberes Wasser Toller Teich bin schon fast NNNNNNei


----------



## Springmaus (14. März 2012)

*AW: Filter ? ich bauch Hilfe*

Hallo,

so seit einer Woche ist mein Filter wieder am laufen. Mein GG hatte noch ein bischen
gebastellt.  

Und ich bin sooo zufrieden ! Wasser ist super klar!

Danke nochmal für die Hilfe


----------

